# ISO Gloria Jean's Nut Bread Recipe



## dolphinesque (Jul 13, 2005)

Would anyone have a recipe similar to the nut bread used in gloria jeans coffee shops p l e a s e ?????


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not familiar with it (but I LOVE their coffee!) but maybe someone else has some ideas for you, dolphinesque


----------

